# Online "stores" to sell to



## yobennyopolo (Apr 30, 2010)

Just posted a question yesterday, though I might want to specify and a new question would do.

But I live in the US, and want to find a place to submit designs - then either get paid up front X dollars or get paid by commission. Pretty much I don't want to print them myself. I can do the marketing if its a US company, but definitely not a UK. I don't mind uploading and getting paid by UK companies so long as I don't need to market those.

Any websites to suggest? Or what they are called? Or what to search for? Looked through the first few pages of the fulfillment forum and don't think there was anything that I was looking for... maybe I just dont know what it's called

Thanks
Ben


----------



## yobennyopolo (Apr 30, 2010)

any ideas....?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

There are sites that have design contests. You submit the design, and if it wins, you get paid.

If you don't want anything to do with producing the actual product, then just contact companies and offer your designs on a 'work for hire' or 'licensing' basis.

What is it about fulfillment services that you don't like? You don't have to print anything yourself, just upload your designs and market your site.


----------



## yobennyopolo (Apr 30, 2010)

Because I dont want to have a website or have to deal with mailing. Im pretty busy as is, with a lot of stuff to fit into my summer (already shortened by a europe trip) with classes, jobs, community service, sports, and somehow a social life. Just when I get bored I design t-shirts, never really put to much thought into really making them. Recently I found the hurley contest, then the threadless website, and if I could just sell them even for like 100 bucks a design, it would help a lot. I have a lot I could tweak and submit..

Thanks
Ben Yorke


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

You can try threadless.com. I have nothing to do with that website, but I think you can submit designs and win money and they'll even print the winners. I also run a eCommerce firm, Alarikarts.com, in which we can even manage the online store for our clients if they want to, but we don't produce the actually product. -Daniel


----------



## yobennyopolo (Apr 30, 2010)

I really like the idea of threadless, but they are currently only taking submissions for now about women's role in music... I was hoping maybe there were just tons of other websites like that, or that there was an easy thing to search for and find others.


----------



## mj00 (Jul 24, 2007)

yobennyopolo said:


> I really like the idea of threadless, but they are currently only taking submissions for now about women's role in music... I was hoping maybe there were just tons of other websites like that, or that there was an easy thing to search for and find others.


Actually, that Lilith contest at Threadless is in *addition* to their always-on open and un-themed contest.

There are several other t-shirt design contest sites as well, but Threadless is a great place to start because they're the largest.


----------

